# Jár vmin



## LeBro

Sziasztok!

Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy lehet-e a "jár" igét a "-(V)n" raggal használni, mint ebben a mondatban:

_Többször is jártak a francia üdülőhelyen._

Én a "-rE" ragot használtam volna, tehát "... üdülőhelyre". A szabály csak az, hogy a "-(V)n" ragot használni kell?

Előre is köszönöm a válaszokat!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Azt mondanám, hogy a "jár" igének két különböző jelentése van a *1) -(V)n vagy -ban/-ben* és a *2) -ra/-re* *vagy -ba/-be* raggal:

1) "Jártam vala*hol*" = "voltam már ott" (általában múlt időben)
Már jártam Ciprus*on* / Rómá*ban* / ez*en* a hely*en* / eb*ben* a falu*ban*. = I've been to (I have visited) Cyprus / Rome / this place / this village.

2) "Járok vala*hová*" = "rendszeresen látogatok egy helyet"
Gyakran járok Szeged*re* / fesztiválok*ra* / mozi*ba* / a Nemzeti Múzeum*ba*. = I often go to Szeged / festivals / the cinema / the National Museum.


----------



## Torontal

Hali!

Érdekes kérdés, mind a kettőt szoktuk használni, jár valahol és jár valahova, de nem tudom, hogy mi erre a szabály. Az első gondolatom az, hogy a -ba/ba/ra/re/hoz/hez/höz ragokat a rendszeres cselekvés esetében, míg a -ban/ben/on/en/ön/n/nál/nél ragokat akkor használjuk, ha csak egyszeri vagy nem rendszeres a cselekvés. De nem vagyok biztos benne, nézzük meg mások véleményét is.

İlginç bir soru, her iki alternatif kullanılır, _bir yer*de* jár_ ve _bir yer*e* jár_, ama kuralların tam olarak ne olduğunu bilmiyorum. İlk fikrim belki yönelme hali ekleri (-ba/be/ra/re/hoz/hez/höz) alışılmış/her zamanki faaliyetlerle, bulunma hali ekleri (-ban/ben/on/en/ön/n/nál/nél) ise bir defalık veya alışılmış olmayan durumlarda kullanılır. Ama emin değilim arkadaşlarımızın görüşlerini de bakalım. 

edit: András gyorsabb volt.


----------



## LeBro

Király! Köszönöm mindkettőjüknek is a válaszokat!



AndrasBP said:


> 1) "Jártam vala*hol*" = "voltam már ott"



Ezt a jelentését nem tudtam. Kitűnően megmagyarázta és kitűnően értettem, köszönöm szépen megint AndrasBP!



Torontal said:


> Hali!



Ez valami új, amit tanulnom kell?  (hello?)

Köszönöm szépen Torontal, hogy megint itt voltál segítségért!


----------



## Torontal

LeBro said:


> Ez valami új, amit tanulnom kell?  (hello?)



Nem "kell", de az interneten szerintem gyakran találkozhatsz vele. Egy szleng szó, ugyanazt jelenti, mint a szia, heló, informális köszönési forma fiatalok között, a "halihó" rövidülése 
halihó | A magyar nyelv értelmező szótára | Kézikönyvtár
_Messze levő személy(ek)hez kiállott figyelemkeltő v. hívó szó, főleg hegyekben, erdőben, folyó partján._

"Mecbur" değil, ama bence internette oldukça yaygın bir deyim, sohbet ederken sıkça görebilirsin. Bu bir argo kelimesi, genellikle genç ile arkadaşlar arasında kullanılır, szia, heló gibi bir "gayrıresmi" selamlaşma kelimesi. "Halihó" 'nun kısaltması, eskiden uzakta (mesela dağlarda, ormanda, nehir kıyısında vb) bulunan insanları bu kelimeyle çağırdılar )


----------



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!
A kiváló eddigi válaszok miatt elgondolkodtatott az igeidő használat kérdése és nagyon úgy látom, hogy Torontal is rátapintott egy érdekes pontra, ugyanis, a _jár_ igével alkotott kifejezések nagy része (nem merem azt írni, hogy az összes, pedig nem jut eszembe ellenpélda) valamiféle általános igazságot rejt magában és emiatt jelen időben_ is _használhatóak (ellentétben az András által említett 1. pontbeli példákkal, amelyek nem). De ezekben úgy látszik, van választásunk, hogy egy általános igazságot jelentünk ki (jelen idő) vagy egy adott szituációra gondolunk, ami lejátszódott valamikor a múltban.

Pl. _Bajjal_/_gonddal_/_nehézséggel_ - esetleg- sok _izgalomma_l/_izgalmakkal_ *jár(t)* egy dolog elintézése, de ha _eredménnyel_ *jár(t)* egy erőfeszítés, akkor elégedettek lehet(t)ünk. 
_Büntetés_ nem *jár(t)* érte, ez nem *jár* ilyesmivel _karöltve_. 
(Talán ez utóbbi az, amit nem gyakran látni múlt időben.)


----------



## LeBro

@Torontal

Örülök, hogy ezt is tanultam meg, köszönöm.

@Zsanna

Köszönöm szépen az üzenetét.


----------

